# RAW Diet



## CzechCheek (May 27, 2013)

Could anyone with experience feeding RAW diet tell me how much to feed my Vizsla?
At 14 weeks and healthy 28lbs. Duke has been eating Raw since we brought him home at 8 wks. He is doing great has a beautiful coat and loves it. We recently switched from pre packaged food to ground turkey necks we get from our butcher. Mixed with veg and daily supplemented with kelp, fish oil and the occasional egg. Duke is consuming 10% of his body weight and searching for more. Does that sound like too much food? I know he is growing but from what I read recommendations are 3-5%. 
Thanks


----------



## purple_falafel (Oct 15, 2012)

There's been a lot of back and forth from what i've read. But this is what i do:

Puppies need 10-20% of their body weight as food, daily. Adults will get 2-3%. 
Barkley weighs about 20lbs, and we've been sticking to 10% since on average most websites have that within their healthy range. Therefore, he eats 2lbs a day divided into 3 meals --> i.e. 9oz/meal. This includes meat and veg/fruit. 

Now that being said, our breeder who feeds her dogs BARF, said to really just watch your dog. In the beginning, we didn't weigh out his food and just did 1/2C of meat 3x/day and his ribs were pretty visible. We really increased it and now i'm happy with the amount of ribs he's showing. We just bought the kitchen scale so now i'm going to be more vigilant with weighing out the food so I can see where he is to maintain his food. 

So long story short, i doubt he will ever walk away from food and give me a look that says "Thanks, but i'm full and you can clear away the rest" - it's up to you and judging whether he's under/over weight!


----------



## CzechCheek (May 27, 2013)

Funny enough, the pre packaged stuff he would walk away from, sometimes leaving 1/2 of the bowl full. Has not done that since we switched. Could be a coincidence, he just had quite the growth spur.


----------

